# What are they worth??



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

A friend had these and a few more and he is curious what they are worth now. He may be interested in selling these at some point soon


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

A quick check of the ones actually sold on eBay show $8 to $25 each.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, I didn't think there was much of a market for these anymore


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Which of these are the worth the most?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

The Grand National, the Nova and the Cop Car.
JMHO, your mileage may vary


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Novas rule...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pomfish said:


> The Grand National, the Nova and the Cop Car.
> JMHO, your mileage may vary


I would add that Charger to the list too. Nice stuff.

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Those look to be iWheels versions. I usually see iWheels go for more than $25, but your mileage may vary. I like that Grand National.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

These are Johnny Lightning White Thunders. That is the name that was used before Iwheels. I checked some completed listings on Ebay. They were $10 to $25. Then I checked Iwheels. The completed listings were the same price range. I don't understand that. The Iwheels I have bought lately were in the $50 to $80 range.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't buy many JL cars. I have heard that name before, but I forgot. Good info blue.

I did a quick seach for iwheels and found that a lot of them did not sell at all. I found more that sold in the $15 to $20 range than I did above that.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

The newer an Iwheels/white thunder car is, the more expensive it is. These are Collector driven cars, and when they are newly released, the collectors HAVE to have them NOW. After the initial sales flurry they drop in price. Some hold their value, but most don't.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> The newer an Iwheels/white thunder car is, the more expensive it is. These are Collector driven cars, and when they are newly released, the collectors HAVE to have them NOW. After the initial sales flurry they drop in price. Some hold their value, but most don't.


This is true. The JL WLs which have appreciated in value are the two T-Jets from release 1 (Willys and Grand Sport #2). Due to the limited size of the run and the quickness with which that release sold out, those two cars can still bring premium dollars. When that first release came out, you were limited to one master case and the excitement was very high since this was the first major release of T-Jets style cars in 30 years. The release sold out immediatly.

The only other car that might generate above $25+ sales is the release 5 Boss Mustang 429. In fact, I have one that is price marked at $100 from a vendor - that is how high they were before the madness subsided. I had seen it at a few shows before I eventually bought that same car off eBay for $25; no one else bid on it. It is probably worth about the same today.

All the remaining releases had enough WLs to satisfy all collectors and were acquired long ago. Most WLs are not as appealing as the normal cars they replaced, so they aren't purchased for their beauty. So because of their somewhat mass availability and lack of appeal, most sell for around the cost of a normal car.

Joe


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Drooling over that Charger:thumbsup:


----------

